# Craftsman, Huskee, Pittsburg or Stanley !



## Pallet Pete (Nov 3, 2012)

I do a lot of auto repairs on my own and have a ton of tools however combination wrench's I am a bit picky on. My current set is completely beat to heck ! It was a Commons tool truck load set from 1994 and since Commons Tools went bust I cant replace any of them on warranty. The issue now for me is the ability to beat them up and still be fine. I would prefer 6 point but the price goes way up for them.

As of right now I have $80 dollars set aside and am intending to buy the Craftsman 32 piece set. My opinion of Craftsman is they are not the best but they honor their lifetime warranty without question. A good majority of my tools are Craftsman because of there warranty.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-32-p...p-00946937000P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4

My second choice is the Pittsburg set at Harbor Freight. Many of my auto tools have come from Harbor Freight and have held up well however they are a good drive from me ( 32 miles) and I cant just drive there to return a tool quickly.

http://www.harborfreight.com/14-piece-sae-combination-wrench-set-68792.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/14-piece-metric-combination-wrench-set-68790.html

The third choice is Stanley this is another brand I am ok with except they have to mailed in for replacement. They are among the better tools that I have had and liked aside from there junky ratchets.

Huskee is another I have owned and currently have some of including ratcheting combination wrench set. My issue is that again they need to be mailed in if broken.

I wont buy SnapOn, MIT, Matco or any super expensive brand for home use simply because they are good buy way over priced for the same warranty as others have.

I am ok if I need to mail them for a better set however I feel that these are all comparable. What is you guys opinion on durability and warranty ? Pros and Cons ? I would appreciate any input as it would be nice to buy a set that I can kick the snot out off and have it last.

Thanks again
Pete


----------



## Dune (Nov 3, 2012)

Craftsman hands down. Also check used prices for pro tools. 
Further, there are some great tool brands available by internet/mail.

Awesome brands of tools price/quality include; PROTO, Blackhawk, Armstrong, SK, and Bonney among others. 

Tools I insist on having pro-models only; 1/2" drive deep six point impact sockets, combination wrenches.


----------



## brian89gp (Nov 3, 2012)

Craftsman.  But check with your local Sears store, the one by me is requiring me to show a reciept to replace broken parts.

I have several SK sets and love them.  More affordable then the higher named brands too.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 3, 2012)

Print the craftsman warrenty from their web site and take it with you. They don't know there warrenty if there asking for proof. It is a no question asked replacement policy. I had to do that once when I broke a screw driver and they threw a hissy. Went home printed the policy came back and asked for the manager problem solved and they have not asked again.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 3, 2012)

going to go off base a little, check with Lowes on thier Kobalt line. They were originally designed and built by Snap On , since I believe Snap on dropped out and Lowes took over manufacturing. I have a couple sets I keep in the vehicles and they are doing well. I like the smooth finish on the wrenches,six point twelve point available. They are priced well and seem to be on sale quite often. Stanley is the parent company of MAC, Blackhawk and several others I have alot of Proto from my Dads career in aircraft.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 3, 2012)

There have been a few Kobalt guys I know they look like nice tools ! I had forgot about them all together so I suppose I need to look at them. Thanks ironpony.

Pete


----------



## SlyFerret (Nov 3, 2012)

Lately as Sears is spinning down their hardware business I've noticed that Ace is selling Craftsman now.

 They are my pick too as long as tney keep up their lifetime warranty.

-SF

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 3, 2012)

I have an assortment ranging from Stanley to Snap on...  Most Snap On and Matco are Impact sets and Ratchets. Some air tools. Majority of standard tools (screwdrivers, wrenches, sockets) were Craftsman. But since they went K-Mart...
 I have went Kobalt...

Pound for pound Kobalt is my Tool of choice now. Great warranty. Great tools and they feel good in your hand.


----------



## semipro (Nov 4, 2012)

I worked as pro mechanic for 15 years and started with Craftsmen tools. 
I would recommend you shell out the extra bucks for good ratchets (3/8", 1/2") as you can really hurt yourself when a cheap one lets go as many of my Craftsmen's often did.  
A warranty is great but you really need a dependable tool so you can finish a job without breaking your hand or having to run to Sears for a replacement.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 4, 2012)

My previous combination wrench set was drop forged or at least looked like it. Is polished chrome vanadium stronger than drop forged ?

Pete


----------



## Dune (Nov 4, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> My previous combination wrench set was drop forged or at least looked like it. Is polished chrome vanadium stronger than drop forged ?
> 
> Pete


 
Drop forged is a method of production. Chrome Vanadium is a type of tool steel.
Sort of like asking "which is further, to Chicago or by car?"


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 4, 2012)

So they don't have a tensile strength rating? That's what I am trying to figure out I think.


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 4, 2012)

Had a inexpensive Kobalt coping saw break. Took it back to Lowes and was astonished when they gave me a new one!


----------



## Dune (Nov 4, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> So they don't have a tensile strength rating? That's what I am trying to figure out I think.


 
At this point in time, any hand tool not drop forged (or forged) is junk. (cast). 
As to comparing tool steels, far too many variables. Equally important as the ingredients in the steel is the heat treating. Plain old medium/high carbon steel, properly heat treated (hardened and tempered) would be far superior to the most advanced steel improperly hardened and or tempered.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 4, 2012)

I think I'd be going with Kobalt from Lowes.  I've signed off of Sears and don't see a reason to ever go in one again.  

Matt


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 4, 2012)

Well we went and checked out Kobalt and Craftsman today though Kobalt looks really nice it was $30 more than Craftsman normal price however they where both on sale. The deciding Factor for me was I work about 2 miles from a sears and 10 miles from lowes. So I purchased the Craftsman 32 piece combination wrench set. I have only had an issue once returning a Craftsman tool so it is no big deal to me. A good amount is Craftsman that I own anyway. Thanks for all the help guys and I will post a pic soon of the set. 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 4, 2012)

Here they are ! Not bad for a $90 set on sale for $69.


*Craftsman combination wrench set*includes 3/8, 7/16, 1/2, 9/16, 5/8, 11/16, 3/4, 13/16, 7/8, 15/16, 1 in. and 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20mm regular length wrenches, 3/16, 1/4, 5/16, 3/8, 7/16 in. and 5, 6, 7, 8 and 9mm
12 point box end minimizes swing required for positioning and turning
Open end grabs fast and requires little clearance
Rugged alloyed steel build transfers torque fast
Storage rack installs in the shop and is travel ready
All tools guaranteed forever
 
Thanks for the help guys I wish I had more $$$ to get a better set but these will do fine I think.

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 6, 2012)

I know I'm late to the party but what I have to say applies to any future tool purchases so.....



Pallet Pete said:


> I wont buy SnapOn, MIT, Matco or any super expensive brand for home use simply because they are good buy way over priced for the same warranty as others have.



Spoken by someone who has (probably) never owned these tools. 



Dune said:


> Craftsman hands down. Also check used prices for pro tools.
> Further, there are some great tool brands available by internet/mail.
> 
> Awesome brands of tools price/quality include; PROTO, Blackhawk, Armstrong, SK, and Bonney among others.
> ...


 
This is excellent advice.  I have a lot of Craftsman tools that I started with and could start a whole new thread on their inferiority/design flaws.  Not _everything_ is junk but enough so that I don't seriously shop there anymore.

I have a set of Snap-On Flank Drive plus combination wrenches and the open-end grip is astounding.  I can pull with everything I have on a 3/4" wrench and not round corners or slip off the fastener.  I have also used Proto wrenches with a similar feature and they work well but don't feel as good as the Snap-On set I have.

My experience with HF wrenches (my employer buys them  ) is that they are just a bit too small or the tolerances a bit too loose to be really seriously considered for anything other than one-time/emergency use.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 6, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I know I'm late to the party but what I have to say applies to any future tool purchases so.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There you are MasterMech ! Been waiting for ya lol. 
No I do not own them and with good reason price! That said I have used Armstrong and Snapon at my employer pretty heavily and I gotta say for home use they are way to expensive. To be honest Armstrong and SnapOn make awesome ratchets and wrenches but the price is way too high and I don't want to wait for a truck to replace anything. I like Armstrong the best but again very expensive and Craftsman big brother. Craftsman, Pittsburgh, Husky all have a full warrenty if broken. If it was not for that my tool box would end up with SnapOn or Armstrong because those are available near me.  I have to agree on hf wrenches I looked and to my horror I can see them flex when I hold them sideways and bend ! No joke and I am not Mr Muscle at all. 

Pete


----------



## greg13 (Nov 8, 2012)

Armstrong is a Snapon company (industrial division). I buy 99% of my tools from the truck, Both Snappy & Matco. Over priced? Not if you make a living with them. For the average homeowner, backyard mechanic Craftsman, Kobolt, Husky Are ALL good choices. Stay away from Harbor Freight wrenches unless you need a "Bend-a-wrench" for getting into odd places. Remember too, pay attention to how a wrench feels in your hand. Some have square edges that will dig into your hand when you pull hard.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 9, 2012)

greg13 said:


> Armstrong is a Snapon company (industrial division). I buy 99% of my tools from the truck, Both Snappy & Matco. Over priced? Not if you make a living with them. For the average homeowner, backyard mechanic Craftsman, Kobolt, Husky Are ALL good choices. Stay away from Harbor Freight wrenches unless you need a "Bend-a-wrench" for getting into odd places. Remember too, pay attention to how a wrench feels in your hand. Some have square edges that will dig into your hand when you pull hard.



They are not SnapOn. Armstrong is owned by Apex Tool Group and are the same company that  makes GearWrench, Wiss and Cleco to name a few also Craftsman and Crescent. They have nothing to do with each other. SnapOn is one of the only tool companies to own themselves and make there own tool. I really have nothing against them and do like them but for home use it is too expensive for me.

Pete


----------



## greg13 (Nov 9, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> They are not SnapOn. Armstrong is owned by Apex Tool Group and are the same company that makes GearWrench, Wiss and Cleco to name a few also Craftsman and Crescent. They have nothing to do with each other. SnapOn is one of the only tool companies to own themselves and make there own tool. I really have nothing against them and do like them but for home use it is too expensive for me.
> 
> Pete


 
I can't say for sure about ownership, but I can say that I know a Snapon industrial div. sales rep that sells Armstrong. So I would guess that they are in bed together somehow.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 10, 2012)

The SnapOn guys that come around to my work will exchange Armstrong good or bad for SnapOn then throw the Armstrong in the trash   ! It makes me sick Armstrong is as good if not better than SnapOn what a waste. 

Pete


----------



## jharkin (Nov 10, 2012)

I always used to like Craftsman as I said in another thread... but then I saw the new one in the can about them possibly copying some guys idea and shipping the designs to China... kinda makes me wonder now.


----------



## greg13 (Nov 10, 2012)

jharkin said:


> I always used to like Craftsman as I said in another thread... but then I saw the new one in the can about them possibly copying some guys idea and shipping the designs to China... kinda makes me wonder now.


 
Last summer Lowes here was "Clearance pricing"  some of the old Colbolt products (US made) to make room for the new Colbolt - China made.  Now ask me again why the US economy is in the toilet.


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have always had good luck with Craftsman tools. 
Unless you want to spend the money on Snap-on or the higher end stuff. 
I have returned 3 tools to Sears in my career with no questions asked. Broke a wrench, socket driver and a crescent. All replaced.
I guess it depends on what you are using them for, if i was a full time mechanic i might look at the higher dollar stuff.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 10, 2012)

So then the question is  - are there any American made tools that are reasonably priced for us weekend mechanics who cant afford SnapOn ?


----------



## greg13 (Nov 10, 2012)

jharkin said:


> So then the question is - are there any American made tools that are reasonably priced for us weekend mechanics who cant afford SnapOn ?


 

Even some of Snapon is made outside the country. Taking the US made out of the equation, I would go with Craftsman, Kobolt or Husky.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 10, 2012)

jharkin said:


> So then the question is - are there any American made tools that are reasonably priced for us weekend mechanics who cant afford SnapOn ?


 
Armstrong is US made but it is in the SnapOn price range. 

Pete


----------



## brian89gp (Nov 11, 2012)

SK is made in Illinois.  Cheaper then SnapOn but better quality then Craftsman (in my personal experience).


----------



## greg13 (Nov 12, 2012)

brian89gp said:


> SK is made in Illinois. Cheaper then SnapOn but better quality then Craftsman (in my personal experience).


 
S-K Tools are a great choice too, I forgot about them. They were about belly up a few years ago but I understand they are still making tools. I think they changed their return policy to where you send the broken back to the factory rather than where you bought them.


----------



## brian89gp (Nov 12, 2012)

They got bought out by Ideal a year or two ago. Ideal makes (some or all, don't know) their tools in Illinois too.

I have a small box of Craftsman tools to return still, bent wrenches and cracked sockets.  I am just as hard on my SK tools and after 3 years have not had one failure.


----------



## semipro (Nov 13, 2012)

Before buying or recommending Craftsmen you may want to read this post over in the Ashcan on this site. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/this-is-a-big-part-of-the-problem.94015/


----------

